# Souffle



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so i havent been baking for very long, and every once in a while, the girls at work and i are stumped. we only worked on souffles in school one time and being in the country club industry, we never really have to make souffle. 

so now we have a banquet for a VERY important worldly leader. and they want SOUFFLE. :roll:

can someone please describe the texture of a perfectly done souffle. and if you have any tips, or a great recipe... i would really appreciate it. 

i just want to make sure we are looking for the correct texture.
thank you!



(and our recipe is basically a pastry cream lightened with egg whites..) ?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

A proper souffle should be light as a feather, be smooth in the mouth, warm and have a intoxicating flavor. 

I have used, quite successfully, a "choux" based souffle for chocolate and heavy souffles. For fruit and light ones a lovely meringue base.

The "choux" base can be preped the morning or even the day before and baked to order. Butter and sugar the souffle cup (or coffee cup if you have a big party) place your souffle batter in and let set in the cooler. 

Remember to bake in a water bath at a high rate of heat, no fan if possible (it may knock down your beautiful souffle)

Prep enough to cover mishaps. 10%-20%. better the staff gets to try a souffle than your client go with out!

They can be served with a scoop of whipped cream, ice cream or anglaise or coulis at the table. 

If I can later, I will post the formula.

Now I am hungry.........................................

:bounce:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

hey, thanks for the tips... i have never heard of a choux base for souffle. interesting. i think we got it down. we are doing some chocolate and some lemon, possibly served w/ anglaise. the party also wants crepes suzette (w/out liquor :talk: ) and vanilla bean brulee.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Beautiful! Classic.  Make sure the servers know how to slash the top if you're gonna serve creme anglaise. And the crepes, prepared tableside as well? Love it!


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

:smiles: dear m brown,

the idea of using choux seems to be different and interesting...if you could send the recipe....

tks


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

dear michele,

i have souffle dujour in my menu and my restaurant has almost 200 guests for dinner daily...it would be a great help if you could send the recipe for the 'choux' souffle...have heard a lot about its stability...

thanks

Bhaskar


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Basic Souffle
yield, 10 individual + or -


Milk 2 cups
sugar 2/3 cup
Flour (ap) 2/3 cup
butter 3 Tbl
Yolks 8 each

Boil Milk and sugar, add flour whisk and boil 2 min.
add butter and yolks off heat in mixing bowl with paddle.

Whites 8 each
Sugar 3 Tbl

whip stiff and fold in to above with flavors.

Butter and sugar souffle cups
store up to 10 hours and bake to order.
350 f to 400 f

Base may be kept up to 7 days without whites and flavors.
:bounce:


----------

